# bei einen 32 zoll fernseher full hd oder reicht auch hd ready?



## thor1995 (1. August 2010)

bringt man bei einen 32 zoll Fernseher eigentlich full hd etwas oder reicht auch ein hd ready fernseher wie z.b der hier:
Media Markt. Fernseher: Sony KDL-32BX 300 nur 325,00 €
ich wollte nicht so viel geld für den fernseher ausgeben

danke für die antworten

MFG

thor1995


----------



## NCphalon (1. August 2010)

Naja wenn du direkt davorhockst wirste natürlich en unterschied bemerken aber in 2-3m Entfernung glaub ich net dass du da en großen Unterschied bemerken wirst. Ausser vllt am fehlenden "FullHD 1080p" Aufkleber


----------



## timee95 (1. August 2010)

solang du keine blurays schaußt merkst du eh nichts da das bisschen hd Fernsehn, dass es gibt in 720p ausgestrahlt wird.
Zumindest die öffentlichen Sender.


----------



## kress (1. August 2010)

HD ready= 1368x768 
Full HD= 1920x1080
Wie schon gesagt, wenn du weiter hinten sitzt, wirst dus nicht merken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2010)

Full HD bringt erst ab ca. 40" wirklich was, also kannst du ruhig HD-Ready nehmen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Bei einem 32er liegen die Pixel so dicht beinander das der Unterschied zu vernachlässigen ist.


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. August 2010)

Ich würde allerdings versuchen einen Fernseher mit 100 Herz zu kaufen.
Ist einfach besonders bei schnellen bewegungen nicht schlecht.
Wenn du z.B. Fußball usw. guckst...
Allerdings ist alles über 100 Herz quatsch


----------



## thor1995 (1. August 2010)

ok danke für die antworten ich wollte den fernseher dann eher für die ps3 benutzen


----------

